# Six Week Plan



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Six weeks 'til our scheduled departure on our next major voyage and I was just putting together a checklist. Thought I'd throw it out to the group for ideas and suggestions.

The boat is is pretty good shape. Just need to check everything over and sort through the provisions. We had her out of the water in January so there will be no haul out this time.

So, assuming that you are six weeks out, what needs to be done?


----------



## BobRivard (Nov 3, 2000)

Fire extinguishers, flares, re-pack the life raft, check the rigging, medical kit, buy life insurance, tell the kids you love them....


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm pretty much always out and there's always stuff. These things come to mind. How about all the mechanics, pumps, bearings, windlasses, winches, furling devices, outboard lower unit, etc. that have oil ports, grease nipples or require lubrication? What about all the items that have zincs? Did you clear all the pieces that filter, raw water, fuel, inline filters? Have you moved and checked the security of all seacocks? What about any engines and generators that require valve adjustments? Any impellers that could use a timely change before they are at risk? Did you inspect the running and standing riggings? What about all the 12V lights? Isn't there always stuff to be done? I never finish or even catch up! Take care and jooy, Aythya crew


----------



## messer999 (Aug 3, 2009)

Check the Rum supply and throughhulls


----------



## n8kraft (Dec 31, 2009)

*Watch the weather*

Check on the weather for where you'll be sailing. I recommend you read up on weather patterns and review the section on weather in the bowditch. Also check out other weather sites like passageweather.com to see what weather is coming your way.

Bowditch is available online

Passageweather

Topical because I'm on a warship delayed by weather keeping me from getting back to sail my boat.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

This is my pre-launch check list. It was developed for my old boat, C&C 24 with an outboard, so it still needs some work for my new boat, Catalina 310 with inboard. But should make a good base to start from for a voyage.

Good luck and I wish I was getting ready for a voyage and not just a seasonal launch.

OK, I can't upload the form but if you would like it PM me your email and I will send you a copy.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

n8kraft said:


> Check on the weather for where you'll be sailing. I recommend you read up on weather patterns and review the section on weather in the bowditch. Also check out other weather sites like passageweather.com to see what weather is coming your way.
> 
> Bowditch is available online
> 
> ...


Have a copy of Bowditch on board (Wonder if I can get it on Kindle) EDIT: _Yes, The American Practical Navigator *IS* available on Kindle for only $15. Fifteen dollars saves fifteen pounds!_
and Passageweather.com is a morning ritual even when we are not going anywhere.


----------



## 123456Wannasail654321 (Jun 14, 2010)

love your vids. Appreciate the thread for education and discussion but me thinks you already know the answers!


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

You never know all the answers, and it is far better to be reminded of something here than to discover it 3 days out.


----------



## lickingcardboard (Oct 21, 2010)

make sure you have a back up charger for the Kindle and all other non
hard wired batter hog, Fair Wind and Following Seas


----------



## 123456Wannasail654321 (Jun 14, 2010)

1. Get the motor checked out. 
2. clean the boat of any and all excess stuff its accumulated. books etc...
3. get a up to date set of charts.
4. get your batteries checked out.
5. If you have a diesel buy your fuel now. buy 2X more than you need unless you want to sit around waiting for wind.


----------



## 123456Wannasail654321 (Jun 14, 2010)

so how is it going. taking off soon?


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Doesn't SD have a thread for this?


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Note to self: Pack more TP.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't forget a can opener.

(opening cans with a rigging knife is hazardous)


----------

